
IKEA bypasses QR codes, catalog to use augmented reality - uptown
http://agbeat.com/real-estate-sales-marketing/ikea-bypasses-qr-codes-catalog-use-augmented-reality/
======
Create
demo: <http://youtu.be/K5OKaK3Ay8U>

13th Lab raises $700,000 to build its ‘UI for reality’
[http://gigaom.com/europe/13th-lab-raises-700000-to-build-
its...](http://gigaom.com/europe/13th-lab-raises-700000-to-build-its-ui-for-
reality/)

------
incongruity
This is cool on a few levels, IMHO.

First, down with QR codes! – They go exactly the wrong way, making information
only machine readable rather than making the machine process human readable
information. IKEA gets this and they do it the right way here.

Second, I love the prototyping/concept communication done in this video. Using
low-tech looking demos to portray a high-tech solution just works – it
highlights the value of the concept, not the glitz of the technology or
device. (Also, it really seems to fit with Ikea's brand image, but that's a
different topic).

------
yock
I'm really not sold on this. Something that could be delivered exclusively to
the device is now inexorably tied to a piece of paper--scratch that; many,
many sheets of paper.

